# Aquarium Divider Urgent help



## djmoosa (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi Guys ... I was out for couple of days and when I got back I saw my convict cichlids spawned. Is there any way to save these eggs and fry to be safe as the eggs are shaking. They are in my 90G tank with bunch of other cichlids... is there any thing which I can make a divider from from house hold items or if I can get anything from close by stores.


Thanks guys.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Most people I know use egg crate from Home Depot to make dividers in big tanks like yours.
--
Paul


----------



## djmoosa (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks Paul I will try that .. I got gutter guard mesh but its a mess and I did a bad job on it .. ill try the egg crate tomorrow.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Here is a picture of what it looks like in the tank with suction cups holding it in place. You can buy the suction cup holders at Dragon Aquarium.
--
Paul


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

You did say Convict Cichlids didn't you?

My convicts took care of the eggs themselves. They're vicious and will chase most fish away from their cave. Mine went so far as to beat an Oscar into submission, and eat part of a plecos tail.


----------



## NuclearTech (Mar 23, 2008)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> You did say Convict Cichlids didn't you?
> 
> My convicts took care of the eggs themselves. They're vicious and will chase most fish away from their cave. Mine went so far as to beat an Oscar into submission, and eat part of a plecos tail.


+1 to convict parental care. I've seen similar. I'd be more concerned with the well being of tank mates than the fry.


----------



## djmoosa (Dec 17, 2012)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> You did say Convict Cichlids didn't you?
> 
> My convicts took care of the eggs themselves. They're vicious and will chase most fish away from their cave. Mine went so far as to beat an Oscar into submission, and eat part of a plecos tail.


You are right they seem very aggressive towards them but I was worried about the fries if they wonder along and get eaten by other fish.

Thanks Paul for the picture that helped alot.

Got the crates and bought another 30g tank so I can shift the parents and fry in it.

Thanks again guys for the help.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

djmoosa said:


> You are right they seem very aggressive towards them but I was worried about the fries if they wonder along and get eaten by other fish.
> 
> Thanks Paul for the picture that helped alot.
> 
> ...


I would let the parents look after them. When they are a bit bigger, then move the fry to the new tank. If you move them all, it could disrupt them. They won't have the cave etc

IMO, that divider will be for the safety of the other fish! Not the fry!


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

A couple of things to consider. Any fry that swim through the divider will get picked off. What are you going to do with fry you raise? Convicts are great fish, but there isn't much of a market for them, other than as feeders.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Yeah I wouldn't be too worried about any that die off. It'd honestly be extra food for your tank lol.

Beyond which, convicts breed readily enough, if you remove the babies to a grow out tank, the parents will probably breed again within the coming weeks.


----------

